# 2018 was rough!



## Rachelb24 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello. Been a rough shocking year. Found out my husband cheated on me with married coworker. And after 6 months of me trying so hard to work things out...just cant ever trust him again. Filing for divorce. Should I do it now or wait till January? Does it make a difference financially, taxes, etc?


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Rachelb24 said:


> Hello. Been a rough shocking year. Found out my husband cheated on me with married coworker. And after 6 months of me trying so hard to work things out...just cant ever trust him again. Filing for divorce. Should I do it now or wait till January? Does it make a difference financially, taxes, etc?


Not a lot of difference in when you file. If you are done, get your plan together and execute it.

The sooner you start the sooner you can move on...


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry for your pain. Lots of folks here can contribute advice re divorce.... Good place to vent too.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

The state you live in will have important distinctions as to how divorce is handled. Make sure you talk to a lawyer so you know what is best for your own situation. Many lawyers have a free or reduced first consultation.


----------

